# Post Counter



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what happened to the post counter?? not that it really matters just wondering


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we're experimenting with it being hidden.
we think it will help with some of the issues seen in communites like this. 
it put everyone on a more level plane of interaction. 

though they arent displayed, rest assured they are still being counted.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it got turned it off cause some guys were more focused on increasing their count then posting valuble input. Hope he turns it back on someday.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

who really cares about post count anyway... not like it makes you a better person... the information you share, people you help, and all that good stuff is what really matters... unless you do like some forums that encourage high post counts and give away prizes... but I don't see a need for post count here on this forum... if someone comes in here as a newbie, and has great information to share, I consider him a great addition to the forum...


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Ive never understood why some people try to get there post count up. Its not like you get something from it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

all i did was comment out the code. 
$posts[posts]

it may well be back on in the future. as i said, i was experimenting with it. i would be interested in hearing anyone's thoughts on the post count being displayed if you have any. 
_why is it important to you? _
_whydo you not care about post count?_

you can post them in this thread.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I for one could care less, the only thing i see it good for is letting you know who has been around the longest. Its easier to trust someone wiyh high post count than a newbie


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't give a flip about it........never paid much attention to it anyway.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's true. it is an indicator of age on a site though as we both know, this is not always accurate to guide you to a proper answer.
vbulletin has an intrinsic reputation system. i hope to make use of that a bit more to highlight the helpful people. you can all give each other rep points.
just click this icon  
<---------- over there

please keep the thoughts and feedback coming.
this place is different than most. we know it and so you do you. we want it to be the best. 
being the best requires being different and innovative and we want to take a few different approaches to user/forum management.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i think its a good idea. may help keep down the BS post down


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i used it to tell who was new around here. when people would not introduce themselves and post you would welcome them and post your answer to the question. other than that i dont really care about it being there or not.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I for one could care less, the only thing i see it good for is letting you know who has been around the longest. Its easier to trust someone wiyh high post count than a newbie


Me either, it shouldn't matter but I too use it to ID seasoned members from newbees. I know...I shouldn't.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I feel the same about it.... not really important to have, but was useful for identifying the new guys.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Me either, it shouldn't matter but I too use it to ID seasoned members from newbees. I know...I shouldn't.


if you look under someone's avatar, it says "join date"... that will tell you how long someone has been here... although, it doesn't really mean they have been "active" that long... 

another way to see who is "seasoned" is to look for that badge near their avatar...

<-- see it? 

LOL... :bigok:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

How are we going to know when Pree hits 4000 posts? Bummed out!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> that's true. it is an indicator of age on a site though as we both know, this is not always accurate to guide you to a proper answer.
> vbulletin has an intrinsic reputation system. i hope to make use of that a bit more to highlight the helpful people. you can all give each other rep points.
> just click this icon
> <---------- over there
> ...


 I distinctly remember a very helpfull member that after he helped someone simply reminded them to use the rep system if they thought he had helped and he got his arse chewed and a special forum posted by polaris to mock him for miss use. Ya-all need to make up your mind.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't look at the number of posts....or really anything on the left side of the page other than the person's name and avitar.

I agree that you can't base a person's worth on the number of posts (you should see this other site I'm on....yikes!). Besides, I have posted a fair amount here but seriously, how much have I REALLY contributed to the site...other than try to keep you boys in line


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> who really cares about post count anyway... not like it makes you a better person... the information you share, people you help, and all that good stuff is what really matters... unless you do like some forums that encourage high post counts and give away prizes... but I don't see a need for post count here on this forum... if someone comes in here as a newbie, and has great information to share, I consider him a great addition to the forum...


x2 keep up the good work MIMB, the best


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I distinctly remember a very helpfull member that after he helped someone simply reminded them to use the rep system if they thought he had helped and he got his arse chewed and a special forum posted by polaris to mock him for miss use. Ya-all need to make up your mind.


I distinctly remember most of his posts being bull ****. I looked at which ones he was getting rep for. They had no valuable info in them what-so-ever. Maybe, and MAYBE, 1 out of 8 were helpful that he was given points for. Each rep is only worth 1 point. He gained like 400 in a week. So you honestly thing he posted 400 HELPFUL posts that fast... I think NOT. IT was discussed among mods and we all felt the same way. So dont hang his "arse chewing" just on me b/c my name was on the thread.

Abusing the system will get you in trouble. No matter who you are.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Why when I try to give rep points to some users I am blocked from doing so?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*post count means nothing to me at all. It just helps a little in being able to tell who has been here a while; as does the join date. I have people i can count on, others i may not. *

*this is only an example: bootlegger*
*if i had no idea who bootlegger was, or how long he had been around the sport; just from looking at any thread about "clutch setup" i cound tell he seems pretty dang knowledgeable about the clutches and springs. He is always chiming in to help someone out and always adds "in my experience" or something to that affect, which leads you to further beleive he has done this a time or two. He never throws a overbearing or too biased opinion out there and will always reply to pm's the best he can when asked for help. *

*overall: I am lead to beleive there are many of the members of mimb that would help anyone out if possible, and some seem really eager to help a fellow mud rider out. *

*dont get me wrong, there are some that are more trusted than others, but that is anywhere you go. *

*on another note: I just dont see the harm in doing a search for someone that has a question that has been asked numerous times---if you are able. Do a quick search, post the thread, and go on about your business...even with this slow arse internet here in iraq, i still find plenty of time & am more than willing to do a search for someone and post related thread so that they may find the answer to their original question. Yes its easier to tell them to do a search themselves, but what does it hurt. Or better yet tell them "try searching this keyword: ******" and then post your results so that next time they may know how to narrow the search down for themselves...*


*sorry so long winded, just not much else to do since i am no longer running missions over here anymore....and its almost time to get outta here!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Roboquad said:


> Why when I try to give rep points to some users I am blocked from doing so?


The only time it doesnt allow you to add points is when you've already given them points in that thread.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine was doing that the other day said something about I already given and to spread the wealth or something like that. I know I haven't given him rep on that thread. It would allow me to give it to anybody else just not him.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Post count is not really needed IMO. But it does help you identify those who are new so you can help them out. As far as the " point " system, I've never used it myself. But, who are we to say what was helpful to someone else and what wasn't ? If you chime in and tell a user something like "Check the fuse" although not "technical" to some on here, if it helped a guy get his bike going it was helpful, not a "BS" post.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont think the post count is really needed. I have seen some cases on other sites where a member may have upwards of 8 to 10 thousand posts but i still couldnt follow his advice because he was either bashing someone all the time or making bs posts. It doesnt take too long to figure out who knows what they are talking about.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah robo u dont hav to giv me rep points lol jk. But yeah i only used counter when i first started asking question so i could get a feel of who to listen to but i bren here long enough now to know who is gona throw the best sugestions around


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I'm new here so I like that people don't know how many posts I have. I always think I'm going to post and tell someone i know whats wrong with their bike and they will think 'He only has 30 posts. What does he know?' 
I get that bad enough when people find out I'm 17. On one forum I'm on I don't post much because I got lumped in with all the 'kids'.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

KidRock I dont think anybody's gonna bash on ya here bud.... I've seen your posts and they show no indication that you 17 bro. You come to us with real questions and hopefully we've been able to give you some helpful info. Its the same way with me.... I dont talk much of my age, and have helped a few people out quite a bit...and then when they meet me, they are suprised that I know as much as I do for only being 23. Age is nothing as long as you know your stuff and also know when not to say anything at all.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

What do u mean by a different group phree. Like ive noticed in the box that we hav names highlighted un different colors and i figured it was different groups but can u explain it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There arnt but a few groups. Regular members are one color, Subscribers are another, Admins/Mods, honored members, etc... You get the idea... Each group has a dif. user name color.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok i get it. Pretty much what i thought.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

if post counts are important to you.....just come up with a post count "figure" and put in your sig............

JUST KIDDING GUYS! LOL


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Byrd - bro you got points from me for the write up on how to do your man 4wd. As for the rest of this We know who is who, and what BS smells like. the Newbie's get advise from different people and will make an educated guess as to who has experienced that particular problem based upon the answer as well as the view on that member. I always check a members page if I'm iffy on the answer Ive been given. Do your homework newbies. I also believe there are new members in here that have less posts but more knowledge. As Drillers pointed out. Help your fellow mudder, you were there once too. OK I'm done:soapbox:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it don't matter to me if we have a post count or not either i just noticed something was missing lol.
its proly better to not have one because it would cut down on the bs posts as stated above


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> KidRock I dont think anybody's gonna bash on ya here bud.... I've seen your posts and they show no indication that you 17 bro. You come to us with real questions and hopefully we've been able to give you some helpful info. Its the same way with me.... I dont talk much of my age, and have helped a few people out quite a bit...and then when they meet me, they are suprised that I know as much as I do for only being 23. Age is nothing as long as you know your stuff and also know when not to say anything at all.


Thanks. I don't even hang out with people my age. A lot of teenagers do act dumb. I mostly hang with my cousin (she's 17 and thinks people our age are dumb too. lol) and older riding buddys.

I like it here. No BS posts everywhere like on High Lifter.

:mimbrules:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Post count doesn't mean much to me. I've gained valuable knowledge from seasoned members and newbies too. I read each post and decide if it is useful to me regardless of post count.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Post count doesn't mean much to me. I've gained valuable knowledge from seasoned members and newbies too. I read each post and decide if it is useful to me regardless of post count.


:agreed: Me too.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Quality not Quantity for me too!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

when i first got on that "other site" it was the 1st forum i was ever on. i use to think the ppl with the high post count were smarter. The more i stayed there & since i been here i have come to realize it dont matter what the post count is. i have seen some ppl with several hundred post that rarely comment on problems. then i see a lot of new ppl that know just as much if not more that the seasoned members.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

To me the post doesn't even matter...crap I can't even tell you how many I have...lol. If i was to guess around 2500 I think...I may be way off though...lol. I never even look at post counts...the joined date will tell you how long they have been around...and honestly that don't matter to me either...lol. We may have a new member sign up today and have more knowledge than all us combined...lol. Most of the time you can tell after a few posts if they really know what they are talking about. Just by the way they speak/type, carry themselves, and act towards the ones they are helping. That is the way I see it anyway.


----------

